
List of cognitive biases - olalonde
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cognitive_biases
======
locopati
It's not enough to know your biases intellectually. Even if I know how any or
all of those biases apply to me, there's still a gap between my knowing as an
intellectual exercise and my fully experiencing it such that I can act freely
when the bias might otherwise direct my actions.

For me, the best practice that I've found at identifying and getting past
biases has been meditation. Finding a teacher or a style that fits your biases
is important to keep you motivated until the self-motivation kicks in.

------
dudurocha
Well, I'm reading about the biases for quite a long time, but I have a
question for you guys:

How do I really think better? In my experience, just knowing about the biases
didn't helped me in becoming more rational and being able to think better. Any
suggestion?

~~~
slackson
A large part of learning how to lucid dream is learning what clues there are
that you might be dreaming, and making it a habit to check whether or not
you're dreaming. I think the idea when it comes to avoiding the biases is
learning to identify when and how you're making these biases. Go through the
list of biases and think of specific examples from the past few days for as
many of them as possible, and check if they've been affecting you. Keep
repeating this so you learn what it feels like when those biases are affecting
you and so you can avoid it in the future. Also make it a habit to check your
reasoning before committing to decisions, to see if you can identify any
biases soon after they've been committed and before they can do any damage.
This is all speculation. Feel free to ignore any of this advice, especially
since I haven't consciously followed it myself.

There are also books that supposedly help with effective decision making, such
as Judgment in Managerial Decision Making. I haven't tried any, so I can't
recommend any in particular. I'm sure there are recommendations out there.

[http://www.amazon.com/Judgment-Managerial-Decision-Making-
Ba...](http://www.amazon.com/Judgment-Managerial-Decision-Making-
Bazerman/dp/0470049456)

~~~
stewbrew
I think that would be called anchoring, wouldn't it?

------
yatsyk
I've created document with pages from this list [1] It could be little
outdated.

[1] [https://www.dropbox.com/sh/75vmgs6qspjf9q3/Uaw-
jNBU9l/List%2...](https://www.dropbox.com/sh/75vmgs6qspjf9q3/Uaw-
jNBU9l/List%20of%20cognitive%20biases.odt)

------
zerop
Love the Google effect: the tendency to forget information that can be easily
found online.

'Google Effect' seems most common.

~~~
ordinary
The Google effect has an inverse too: the tendency to ignore information that
can not be easily found online.

------
afunnyfunnyman
This is wonderful. I have been keeping a personal list from the books I have
read. Using these can really help your business be user friendly and frame
things in a way that users will see the most value in them. Great post...
thanks!

------
VMG
For those who are interested in this kind of stuff, I recommend "The Skeptics
Guide To The Universe" podcast and the book "Thinking - Fast and Slow" by
Daniel Kahneman

------
anxiousape
Biases sound negative, not necessarily always. Conditioning/automation could
save your life in a time-crucial moment.

